# UberPrints



## mylunabell (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anyone used them...how do they compare to Cafe Press and Zazzle? I was thinking of trying them out???

They offer long sleeve youth tees...which no other fullfillment site seems to have!!!

Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CafePress and Zazzle are printing AND ecommerce fulfillment services. 

You upload your designs so you can sell them through an online storefront. As customers purchase t-shirts through your store, they print them and ship them directly to the customer.

UberPrints doesn't appear to be a "fulfillment" service. They don't warehouse your t-shirts and then ship them out to your customers.

UberPrints seems to offer screen printing, embroidery, and digital (Direct to Garment) printing. They are basically a t-shirt printing shop. You send them your design and place an order and they will ship all the printed t-shirts to your doorstep for you to do with them what you want.


----------



## mylunabell (Apr 5, 2008)

Rodney said:


> CafePress and Zazzle are printing AND ecommerce fulfillment services.
> 
> You upload your designs so you can sell them through an online storefront. As customers purchase t-shirts through your store, they print them and ship them directly to the customer.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for clarifying that for me  All of the tees that I make are for children and they are personalized...so I make one tee at a time. I am looking for someone who does digital that has a quick turn around time and offers several differenent tee styles for children to include long sleeve tees. I do currently use CP and ZZ to print my tees and either ship them to me or my customers.

Thanks,

Michelle


----------

